# Lost the Velcro?



## JakeJ1 (Oct 8, 2017)

We have a recent 13-week old vizsla pup named Kirby. Up until about 2 weeks ago, Kirby was very snuggly and always near or on us. If we sat on the floor, he would jump into our laps and would conk out. About 2 weeks ago Kirby started to become more independent. He’ll sit hangs out with the family and will take the occasional nap near us, but he now prefers to find a cozy spot on the floor a few feet away from us to take his naps. We loved the Velcro nature of the Vizsla and are trying to figure out what happened. 

We only use positive reinforcement, we never raise our voice, we are very patient, and we showhim lots of love. The only thing I can think of is that we would wait for him to fall asleep on our laps before we would move him into his crate -- I wonder if he now associates sleeping on our lap with going into his crate (which he likes but prefers to sleep out of the crate). 

I was wondering if anyone noticed a similar change their V. Will our Velcro-boy come back? Also, any thoughts on what happened, and what we can do to re-nurture the Velcro back? 

Thank you in advance. Jake.


----------



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Hello Jake
I am no expert on the Vizsla. Cooper is my first V and he's 8 months now. However we brought him home at 13 weeks, he was very cuddly and a Velcro pup at that time. After living with us a couple of weeks he did start to become more independent. Then we went through all of the crazy puppy stuff that you will read about on this forum. Sharkies, biting, barking, etc....but I will say that once that stage passed Cooper is my Velcro pup. He doesn't have to be touching me, but he does HAVE to be in the same room as me. He can be sound asleep on his pillow in my studio, I may step out to get a drink of water and he will quickly run to the kitchen pillow. So, all that said, you didn't do anything wrong, he is just growing and becoming more comfortable and confident in his home with you. Enjoy!!


----------



## JakeJ1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks Melinda for the reply. It sounds like we have very similar pups. Kirby must be in the same room as us, otherwise he will become very vocal. As a quick update, the Velcro part is starting to return, slowly. He will now jump back into our laps, if available, when he wants to nap. We'll take it! 

Thanks again.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We encountered the same change. It just means he's growing and getting more comfortable and independent, which is a good thing! The velcro nature is great but he should be comfortable enough to not have to touch every second of the day or he may get separation anxiety if you're ever not around. Ours still loves cuddles and kisses and sleeps in my bed but sometimes he'll hop off and lay on the floor or his bed. We have a one seater couch by the tv where he can oversee the entire living room, so that's his throne and he loves watching everyone from there. And like Melinda said, once I get up or leave the room, he will definitely follow, even if it's for 2 seconds. So don't worry, it's totally normal!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine came to a point where he didn't really care about where we were at all. He is now just over a year, and still doesn't care if we are in the room or not, but he is becoming more concerned if we are outside with him, and how close we are. We even find him laying on the floor by us while we sit on the couch sometimes now. He still generally prefers laying in his bed over being with us.
The exception to this is after I take him out hunting. If I shoot a bird over him, he is glued to me for two days hoping I will take him back out again.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

